# How hot does your dishwasher get?  My ET-732 says 160*   Washing a probe.



## handymanstan (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a probe I got from Todds site.  I have used it 20-25 times and it was getting a little nasty so I put it in the dishwasher to see what would happen. 













P3050048.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 5, 2014





   













P3050021.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 5, 2014






It got clean and read the temp of the dishwasher the whole time.  Without putting it under water I don’t think you can get it any wetter than in the dishwasher set to pans, hot wash, Hot dry and sanitize.  I did have it at a upward angle stuck though a q-mat.

.













P3050044.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 5, 2014





   













P3050045.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 5, 2014





   













P3050046.JPG



__ handymanstan
__ Mar 5, 2014






Still a little stained and you can see the dark area that was in the door but it's clean and still works. It took 2 1/2 hrs in the dishwasher and never blinked.

I do not believe the whole moisture in the probe problem.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I have taken two apart to fix the crimps and both were sealed inside pretty good.

I can see if you immerse the probe under whatever liquid for a period of time than fluid could seep in and short out the probe.  Spritzing, washing, dipping in the sink, and rinsing off I see no problem.

I have not sealed any of my probes and after this experiment I won’t in the future and I won’t be scared to get them wet.

I believe the failure problem is mostly for the BBQ probe because it is exposed to faster hotter temp swings and the crimps expand.  If the food probe is used for pit temps then that would be exposed to the same swings and failure.

Just like Maverick I do not recommend any one doing this or getting your probes wet in any way. JTCMA.

From now on I will be using the dishwasher but that’s just me.

Stan


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 5, 2014)

Good for you!!!





~Martin


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 5, 2014)

I still have to see if I can fix my bad probe.


----------



## dr k (Mar 5, 2014)

Steel wool works great on removing build up and stains on probes.  Every fall I remove my flame sensor in my furnace and shine it up with steel wool to remove the burnt on dust that can insulate it and keep it from starting.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Interesting.  I'll try this with my next load through the dishwasher.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2014)

I just use a little scrub sponge & some hot soapy water, and the probes clean up real good.

That would be the same kind Mrs Bear uses to get stubborn stuff off of Pans, Pots, and Dishes.

One side is rougher than the other side.

Then I still use an alcohol wipe on the Meat probe, just before I insert it into the meat.

Bear


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 5, 2014)

There are a lot of threads on this site about bad probes and water or moisture being the problem. 

I just wanted to show you don't have to be scared of a moist smoker with the probes.

After taking apart two they are sealed and the crimp in the tube is tight so I knew this would work and the probe is not smokey anymore.

Stan


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 6, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> There are a lot of threads on this site about bad probes and water or moisture being the problem.
> 
> I just wanted to show you don't have to be scared of a moist smoker with the probes.
> 
> ...


Very interesting, Stan!!!

I would not have guessed your outcome.

I am always careful to keep water out of the joint between the probe & the cable, but I never worried about my MES being moist.

Thanks for the report.

Bear


----------



## ak1 (Mar 6, 2014)

So, just for the heck of it, I suck mine in the dishwasher. It hit a temperature of 165 fahrenheit.

I have multiple probes, so this was a bit of a research project. I wanted to see if all the moisture would kill it. Didn't happen. Like Frankenstein's monster..."It's Alive!!!"


----------



## hb99 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks.  I've been searching for info on this subject also.  It's one of the concerns I've had for not investing in a Maverick 

I purchased a Steak Station Digital Meat Therm (from Farm & Fleet or WallyWorld, I don't remember which, but it was from 1 of those places).  It only cost $14.95 or 7 (WallyWorld is famous for their .97 prices...).

I wash mine with a green scubbie/sponge by hand, but have been concerned about getting them really wet and burning them out.  Personally, I thought I cold simply immerge them for wasjinh and not use them until they are completely dry again, but I didn't want to take that risk.

What I like about it is it has 4 probes.  The temp ranges for Rare: 115-125/Med: 135-145/Well: 155-170F.  Each range has 3 squares that light up indicating temp ranges within the range.  So far I've used it for steaks on the grill (perfect) as well as smoked Spatchcock Chicken and a Pork Butt.  With the Butt I can insert all the probes at the same time at different locations until it reads "well done".  Then I remove them and use another probe I have. 

I'm happy to see water will not destroy the probes.  I will be getting a Maverick ET-733 pretty soon.  Thanks to this thread.


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 11, 2014)

HB99 said:


> Thanks. I've been searching for info on this subject also. It's one of the concerns I've had for not investing in a Maverick
> 
> I purchased a Steak Station Digital Meat Therm (from Farm & Fleet or WallyWorld, I don't remember which, but it was from 1 of those places). It only cost $14.95 or 7 (WallyWorld is famous for their .97 prices...).
> 
> ...


I would not submerge the probes but I have always thought that the probes were water resistant to water contact.  I would not be concerned about rinsing the whole probe. I washed two more probes in the dishwasher top rack just setting inside and they both worked when removed.  You have to watch the cable as you don't want it getting tangled  in the wash arm.

The steak station therm sounds like a good one.  Did you test it out in boiling water?  I like it has 4 probes but the Maverick has that remote receiver and I don't think I would go any other way.

Stan


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 11, 2014)

The probe in the picture isn't the same as the probe that comes with the ET-732....it looks like a hybrid probe!!!???
If it is, the hybrid probes are MUCH more moisture resistant than the probes the come with the ET-732......which are VERY moisture sensitive.
I've had both original probes fail in less that 30 uses.

I believe that the ET-733 comes with hybrid probes instead of the garbage ones that come with the ET-732.

~Martin....


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 11, 2014)

I bought 2 of the hybrids that fit my 732....  mine look fatter than Stan's ... I'm thinking the one in the picture is an original ....


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 11, 2014)

There are a few different hybrids....why?, I have no idea.
There are a couple ones that are 3' and at least one that's 6'.
I have 2 each of the 2 different ones that are only 3 feet long.
One of them is thinner than the other.


~Martin


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 11, 2014)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> The probe in the picture isn't the same as the probe that comes with the ET-732....it looks like a hybrid probe!!!???
> If it is, the hybrid probes are MUCH more moisture resistant than the probes the come with the ET-732......which are VERY moisture sensitive.
> I've had both original probes fail in less that 30 uses.
> 
> ...


The probe in the picture I got from Todd.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a-maze-n-products

Stan


----------



## hb99 (Mar 11, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> I would not submerge the probes but I have always thought that the probes were water resistant to water contact.  I would not be concerned about rinsing the whole probe. I washed two more probes in the dishwasher top rack just setting inside and they both worked when removed.  You have to watch the cable as you don't want it getting tangled  in the wash arm.
> 
> The steak station therm sounds like a good one.  Did you test it out in boiling water?  I like it has 4 probes but the Maverick has that remote receiver and I don't think I would go any other way.
> 
> Stan



Stan:  No, I haven't used boiling water since it is usually 212F.  It's not useful for this therm since it only goes to 170F (using blocks to ID the temp versus numbers).

I did more research so I can update that I got it at Farm & Fleet for $14.99.  If you go to their site you can view it.  Do a search for "Steak Station".  For the temp ranges, you can't beat it for the price.  A word of caution though...I smoked yesterday and the therm hit the side of the WSM and started to melt from the heat so a little planning to keep it away from the heat is in order.  I guess that's the same for most plastics.

I most certainly do plan on getting the Maverick also.  My major concern was all the bad reviews on the probers burning out due to washing.

In the meantime, I will continue to wash them with a soapy sponge and scrubbie.  

I brew my own beer and always have a 5 gal of sanitizer on-hand that I use prior to inserting into any meat.


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 11, 2014)

HB99 said:


> HANDYMANSTAN said:
> 
> 
> > I would not submerge the probes but I have always thought that the probes were water resistant to water contact.  I would not be concerned about rinsing the whole probe. I washed two more probes in the dishwasher top rack just setting inside and they both worked when removed.  You have to watch the cable as you don't want it getting tangled  in the wash arm.
> ...


If the therm only goes to 170* how do you use it for butt or brisket? Good for birds or steaks but you are limited by that temp range.  I will stay with the ETs.  Buy a set of 6' probes from Todd and you will be happy with a maverick.

Stan


----------



## hb99 (Mar 11, 2014)

HANDYMANSTAN said:


> If the therm only goes to 170* how do you use it for butt or brisket? Good for birds or steaks but you are limited by that temp range.  I will stay with the ETs.  Buy a set of 6' probes from Todd and you will be happy with a maverick.
> 
> Stan



HAHA!!  I see.  No, I've only used them for steaks and birds.  I can use all 4 probes in butts just to know when the temp is ready to foil.  My wife doesn't care for the hard pieces of bark so foiling is not a problem for me.

My main concern for entering comments/questions to this thread was mainly probe life.

Thanks for your info.

Bill


----------



## damnthatsgood (Apr 28, 2014)

I hate to resurrect this, but why do you guys clean your probes to begin with?  I see wiping them off at the most, but not cleaning them.  I mean, you don't pressure wash your smoker before every use right?  Is it just an anal-retentive thing, or OCD, or am I just missing something?  Does the brown/black discoloration wear out the probe faster somehow?

I think your experiment was pretty cool, but I just can't think of any reason the probes should ever get wet in the first place.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2014)

Damnthatsgood said:


> I hate to resurrect this, but why do you guys clean your probes to begin with?  I see wiping them off at the most, but not cleaning them.  I mean, you don't pressure wash your smoker before every use right?  Is it just an anal-retentive thing, or OCD, or am I just missing something?  Does the brown/black discoloration wear out the probe faster somehow?
> 
> I think your experiment was pretty cool, but I just can't think of any reason the probes should ever get wet in the first place.


I guess it kinda depends on your smoker, as to what you clean & what you don't clean:

All I do with my Weber "Q" Gas grill is heat it & brush the grill before every use.

However with my electric smoker, we clean the grills we used after each use. And I clean both probes with a scrub pad before each use. Then just before inserting the meat probe, I wipe it with an alcohol wipe, because I don't want any nasties inside my meat. I don't use an alcohol wipe on the smoker probe, because I'm not shoving that one into my meat.

Hope that helps,

Bear


----------



## dr k (Apr 28, 2014)

Damnthatsgood said:


> I hate to resurrect this, but why do you guys clean your probes to begin with?  I see wiping them off at the most, but not cleaning them.  I mean, you don't pressure wash your smoker before every use right?  Is it just an anal-retentive thing, or OCD, or am I just missing something?  Does the brown/black discoloration wear out the probe faster somehow?
> 
> I think your experiment was pretty cool, but I just can't think of any reason the probes should ever get wet in the first place.


I think less is better as well.  Plain steel wool to remove particles on the meat probe if not wiped right after pulling it from what ever you cooked works great and shines it up from smoke residue.  No water necessary. If you must have it sterilized rub a cotton ball with rubbing alcohol on it, but I have never done that.


----------



## damnthatsgood (Apr 28, 2014)

I gotcha, thanks guys.  So it's more of a personal preference, then a mandatory thing.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 28, 2014)

Damnthatsgood said:


> I hate to resurrect this, but why do you guys clean your probes to begin with?  I see wiping them off at the most, but not cleaning them.  I mean, you don't pressure wash your smoker before every use right?  Is it just an anal-retentive thing, or OCD, or am I just missing something?  Does the brown/black discoloration wear out the probe faster somehow?
> 
> I think your experiment was pretty cool, but I just can't think of any reason the probes should ever get wet in the first place.


You know how it is, each person has a different idea of cleanliness, some floors sparkle while some folks have to look for the mop. Here when discussing cleanliness its just like discussing safe ITs. You don't have to agree, but regular posters will always go to the safe limits or add a disclaimer. You wouldn't want to be responsible for someone's party ending up in the hospital from dysentery when its just as easy to maintain that safety margin.

Everyone will always do as they feel fit, and probably truth be told, most agree that food safety has gone way overboard. BUT....... you never think about it till you are sitting on the toilet looking for the trash can and wondering why you didn't care more.

Decisions vs. Consequences, its always your call.


----------



## damnthatsgood (Apr 28, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> You know how it is, each person has a different idea of cleanliness, some floors sparkle while some folks have to look for the mop. Here when discussing cleanliness its just like discussing safe ITs. You don't have to agree, but regular posters will always go to the safe limits or add a disclaimer. You wouldn't want to be responsible for someone's party ending up in the hospital from dysentery when its just as easy to maintain that safety margin.
> 
> Everyone will always do as they feel fit, and probably truth be told, most agree that food safety has gone way overboard. BUT....... you never think about it till you are sitting on the toilet looking for the trash can and wondering why you didn't care more.
> 
> Decisions vs. Consequences, its always your call.


I understand that, but seriously, the probe has just experienced temps that cook the meat.  It has nothing to do with food safety.  When the cook is over, the probe should be safer than the meat.  I too, am a fan of everything being spotless.  But I see no reason to clean the probes.  And my personal reason for not doing so may be stupid, but it's simple -- I think "spotless" belongs in the kitchen, and "clean enough" is for outside where the men cook.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 28, 2014)

Damnthatsgood said:


> I understand that, but seriously, the probe has just experienced temps that cook the meat.  It has nothing to do with food safety.  When the cook is over, the probe should be safer than the meat.  I too, am a fan of everything being spotless.  But I see no reason to clean the probes.  And my personal reason for not doing so may be stupid, but it's simple -- I think "spotless" belongs in the kitchen, and "clean enough" is for outside where the men cook.


So when that probe comes out of the meat it's safer than the meat??

If you pulled it out of a 135* Prime Rib, what's going to keep it clean for next time?

Where are you going to keep it until you stick it in another piece of meat, maybe a few days later?

Spotless belongs in your friends' and family's stomachs, whether it's in the kitchen or outside.

They can get just as sick from grilled & smoked foods as food made on the stove.

Bear


----------



## damnthatsgood (Apr 28, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> So when that probe comes out of the meat it's safer than the meat??
> 
> If you pulled it out of a 135* Prime Rib, what's going to keep it clean for next time?
> 
> ...


Well, I suppose it does sound kind of terrible when you blow it completely out of proportion.  I'll make sure and sterilize everything with acid from now on.  Thanks dude.


----------



## damnthatsgood (May 5, 2014)

I hate to leave this like this.  Bearcarver, I am on top of cleanliness.  I do take steps, and there are some cuts of meat that I'm just plain paranoid about.  I've read too much about "40-140 in 4", and chicken getting butchered in a "feces bath".  My two favorite tools in the kitchen are nitrile gloves, and Lysol wipes.  I even have my wife turn on the water and put Dawn on my hands so I can avoid touching stuff.  So don't think you've encountered another "lost cause".  I was just being a bit poopy, and may have responded a tad hastily, and I apologize for it.

Handshake?


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2014)

Damnthatsgood said:


> I hate to leave this like this.  Bearcarver, I am on top of cleanliness.  I do take steps, and there are some cuts of meat that I'm just plain paranoid about.  I've read too much about "40-140 in 4", and chicken getting butchered in a "feces bath".  My two favorite tools in the kitchen are nitrile gloves, and Lysol wipes.  I even have my wife turn on the water and put Dawn on my hands so I can avoid touching stuff.  So don't think you've encountered another "lost cause".  I was just being a bit poopy, and may have responded a tad hastily, and I apologize for it.
> 
> Handshake?


Thank You!!

You made it sound like cleanliness is for the kitchen, and "Real Men" don't worry about it outside.

I only worry that others take it seriously.

No Problem----Handshake for sure!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------

